# Lard in your pastry!



## whole milk (Jan 21, 2009)

I've just made lard for the first time and want to try making pie crusts and pastries using it because I've always heard that they make them flakier and richer.  

Can I substitute Lard for Butter on a one to one ratio?  

Any good recipes using lard out there?  
 -- kinda literally this time.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 21, 2009)

Since Crisco and Spry were pretty much the original hardened vegetable shortenings offered as a substitute for lard , lard can be more or less substituted on a 1 for 1 basis in recipe's calling for vegetable shortening. Don't think I'd wanna make butter cookies with lard. Yeast dough jelly donuts (berliners) and whole wheat krullers fried in lard are delish; as are french frys. But at 99 cents a pound you need to shell out $5 to $10 for the fat.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2009)

Lard makes wonderful pie crust and biscuits...the best, IMO. Use it at the same ratio you would any other shortening.


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2009)

2/3 cup lard
2 cups flour
sprinkle of sugar
4-5 tbsp cold water

Do you need the method too? Place dry ingredients in a bowl, cut lard into dry ingredients until pieces are like cornmeal or slightly larger. Dunk your hands into ice water and let them get cold before blending in the water. Add about 3 tbsps water and "stick" dough together. Add the last 2 tbsps at your discretion. The dough should all stick together but not be wet. This is enough for one double crust pie.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

Just make sure it is fresh. Depending upon where you live and shop, it can be rancid on the shelf.


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2009)

Susan, whole milk just made their own lard so I'm guessing its as fresh as it gets.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> Susan, whole milk just made their own lard so I'm guessing its as fresh as it gets.



It's so fresh there's still "OINK" in it, babe.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> 2/3 cup lard
> 2 cups flour
> sprinkle of sugar
> 4-5 tbsp cold water
> ...



Alix, have you been into my grandma's recipe file? That's exactly the recipe my family has always used, except we add a pinch of salt.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 21, 2009)

Constance said:


> Lard makes wonderful pie crust and biscuits...the best, IMO. Use it at the same ratio you would any other shortening.


 
Yep, for biscuits and pie crust lard really excels!  Tender and flaky........

I just use lard in equal amounts for any biscuit/pie crust recipe that does not use oil.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 21, 2009)

whole milk said:


> I've just made lard for the first time and want to try making pie crusts and pastries using it because I've always heard that they make them flakier and richer.
> 
> Can I substitute Lard for Butter on a one to one ratio?
> 
> ...



*When we visited my in-laws relatives in the U.P. of Michigan, Cornish pasties were always on the menu for dinner.  They made pasties with beef suet and I have to tell you there  isn't a crust I've tasted since that can compare.  Suet (lard) makes the flakiest, richest crust ever for savory pies and pasties.  Not sure about fruit pies, might be a little too "lardy" but I don't know. *


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want to make a big batch and freeze them...here's my recipe.  After mixing, I just divide it up...(makes about 13 large shells)...roll into a ball and flatten.  Wrap and put in the freezer.  When you take them out you can either let them thaw, or place in the microwave about 30 seconds.  
5 pounds flour
3 pounds lard
2 1/2 cups water
Contrary to everything I ever learned (lol)....we just place the flour in our 20 quart mixer with the lard....blend with the paddle....and when blended add the water slowly until mixed in.   They always come out great, and are easy to handle.  I bet for home, you could do half a recipe so you could have some extras in the freezer....though I'm not sure if that amount would fit in a 5 quart mixer.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 21, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *When we visited my in-laws relatives in the U.P. of Michigan, Cornish pasties were always on the menu for dinner.  They made pasties with beef suet and I have to tell you there  isn't a crust I've tasted since that can compare.  Suet (lard) makes the flakiest, richest crust ever for savory pies and pasties.  Not sure about fruit pies, might be a little too "lardy" but I don't know. *



Yup!  I have my great aunt's recipe for pasties and she used lard in her crust.  Just the beeeeest!  Flaky, tender and delicious.


----------



## Alix (Jan 22, 2009)

Constance said:


> Alix, have you been into my grandma's recipe file? That's exactly the recipe my family has always used, except we add a pinch of salt.



Same Gramma maybe? This one is the family standard since my Gramma was a girl. LOL. We eliminated the salt except for when we make pastry for pot pie.


----------

